# increase in IBS Symptoms with peri-menopause/menopause



## 14014 (Jul 18, 2005)

I am wondering if anyone else has noticed an increase in their IBS symptoms with the onset of peri-menopause/menopause. I'm 44 and have had IBS (D mostly) for most of my life. It seems to be getting worse since I became peri-menopausal. I've had the peri-menopause symptoms for past couple years (mainly hot flashes but have noticed other symptoms starting this year) and lately the IBS is worse, more unpredictable, etc. My diet has virtually remained unchanged. Anyone else? Thanks.


----------



## 16025 (Jul 19, 2005)

Kathy,Not only have I noticed my IBS symptoms worsening, they also get much worse around the time of my periods. I am also 44, and have been peri-menopausal for approximately 3 years. I am having a terrible time with menstrual pain, as well as bloating, diarrhea before my period, and constipation during, in much great extremes than previously in my life. Any suggestions or thoughts on this, anyone?


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I am 45 and and YES is have all the same problems. My IBS has been so bad these last 3 years and getting worse. My Dr of 26 years says I am to young to be giong throught the CHANGE? So I got rid of him. I am peri and have been for about 3 years now. I might be done and in menapause now. On meds to see if I will start. SO yeah my IBS is worse now too


----------

